# Am I the only one who is frequently embarrassed by this fandom?



## RetroOctane (Jun 10, 2012)

So am I alone here, or does anyone else find their hand frequently on their face when browsing furry websites? Maybe it's just me, but the hypocrisy and, shall we say, less than quality "art" (and I use that word loosely), and general weird stuff, like tutorials on how to insert living worms into your penis, make me wonder why so many furries don't understand why we get trolled so much.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 10, 2012)

Embarrassed? Not really. Amused? Definitely. Furries are a wonderful source of entertainment.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's entertainment.
It's not enough to make me cry, but many things furries write or make are definitely shocking and somewhat embarrassing. 
I don't find interest in watching people break certain norms or writing strange things. I'd very much rather help them, or ignore them, than point fingers and laugh.

I probably haven't seen a lot. You must know of the small terrors these people cause upon themselves.


----------



## Cain (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not only self-deprecating furry out there?
lol.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 10, 2012)

While I don't face-nuke at the sight of some of the other Furries, I certainly piss myself with guffaws at how stupid and perverted some of them are. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2012)

You aren't.


----------



## Carnie (Jun 10, 2012)

Where's all your *FURRY* *PRIDE* guys?


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Where's all your *FURRY* *PRIDE* guys?


 It's sitting next to the yiff-suit in the corner.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Only when I see the "documentaries" about furries.


----------



## burakki (Jun 10, 2012)

maybe you're just looking in the wrong places...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 10, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Where's all your *FURRY* *PRIDE* guys?



Oh that? I think I killed mine with fire years ago. That said OP, people in general are at times very silly and awkward. Most of us here on FAF kind of...laugh at the antics that furries get up to and yes some of it is embarrassing. Then again you get people in general doing very strange awkward things across the board everywhere.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2012)

Nah, I feel pretty embarrassed about how terrible furries can be all the time. You just gotta try to ignore it and do your own thing instead of worrying about other people.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 10, 2012)

I am extremely embarassed at how sexual many of them are; in fact i'm actually kinda scared. I'm especially scared whenever I go into the Black Market subforum and see people talking about sexual situations and giant sexual organs and sick fetishes like it's no big deal. For those artists that get commissions for that, I don't think it's worth the money they get from it.

But I can handle myself. I came here to set an example and i'm not gonna let these major setbacks stop me. My power of ignorance is infinite. Be ignorant of those things, OP, and you will find salvation in this place.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Jun 10, 2012)

My friends are more embarrassed about having a furry friend than I am about the fandom. Yes, there is plenty of weird stuff out there, but I tend to be able to avoid it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 10, 2012)

Nope. It seems, well, there is a higher percentage of embarrassment here than in the ordinary public. Honestly, I blame the hugbox. It's a breeding ground for perverts and white knights, and people who think they are fictional characters and decide to act out their fantasies.

If you do not want to be embarrassed, don't talk to the furry who thinks humans are icky and then asks to draw you nude. Talk to the artists and fursuiters (I don't care about "magic," treating non-professional costuming like some weird mute society smells of lifestylers too, if it's in a casual, non performing setting). Stay away from the man who smells of Cheetos. If you see an adult throwing a tantrum...actually I'd stay since it would be hilarious.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 10, 2012)

I just don't care about furfags. I have better things to worry about.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 10, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> does anyone else find their hand frequently on their face when browsing furry websites?


Yeah


----------



## Carnie (Jun 10, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh that? I think I killed mine with fire years ago. That said OP, people in general are at times very silly and awkward. Most of us here on FAF kind of...laugh at the antics that furries get up to and yes some of it is embarrassing. Then again you get people in general doing very strange awkward things across the board everywhere.





TealMoon said:


> It's sitting next to the yiff-suit in the corner.



And here I'd thought everyone just left it to rot over on youtube. :v


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 10, 2012)

Every group has its share of undesirables. I am a gun enthusiast but I don't go to those weird erotic gun fetish websites. The only problem here is that "weird" furry stuff gets an disproportional amount of attention compared to "normal" furry stuff. I don't worry about it, but when people ask, I kindly inform them that it is _not_ like that CSI episode.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Where's all your *FURRY* *PRIDE* guys?



Bitches don't know 'bout my furry pride meter (hint: it's at 110%)

In all serious, though, our fandom has a lot to be embarrassed about. And in the interest of fairness, so do most other fandoms. Kind of comes with the territory. Where there are fans of something, there are rabid/deranged/perverted fans of that something.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 10, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> So am I alone here, *or does anyone else find their hand frequently on their face when browsing furry websites*? Maybe it's just me, but the hypocrisy and, shall we say, less than quality "art" (and I use that word loosely), and general weird stuff, like tutorials on how to insert living worms into your penis, make me wonder why so many furries don't understand why we get trolled so much.



Are you sure most furries browse the site with their hand on their -face-? :V


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jun 10, 2012)

I was embarrassed about it but now its just a source of humor for me. Nothing spices up a conversation like "So I thought it was a really hot guy until I saw that massive vagina...and thats when I closed 45 tabs"
I have no *FURRY PRIDE* but I also have no shame in it. I mean I'm not into the weird fetish or yiff-suit community so I don't see why i should be ashamed because they are associated with me. My friends know when they are on my computer not to click on the folder labeled "GFUR(youbeenwarned)" they tend to make fun of me more for looking like Anne Frank then they do for my fuzzy side.


----------



## RetroOctane (Jun 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Are you sure most furries browse the site with their hand or their -face-? :V



What? Did you mistake an "N" for an "R" or something?


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 10, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> What? Did you mistake an "N" for an "R" or something?



Why yes, yes I did typo. 
Shit. :I

Let me fix that to on*.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems like such a person specific thing really. I always thought most furries have their hands busy other places while browseing FA. But I could see why subcociously touching your face would annoy you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 10, 2012)

Blah.

They're just other people who shoot themselves in the foot. Not something I'd particularly worry about


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 10, 2012)

Not embarassed, definitely amused though.

It's far easier to be the "cool" guy that looks down on these sorts of things than it is to not give a shit and have fun with them.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 10, 2012)

VenturedVulpes said:


> My friends know when they are on my computer not to click on the folder labeled "GFUR(youbeenwarned)"


If they can find that folder then it means it isn't hidden well enough. :V


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jun 10, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> If they can find that folder then it means it isn't hidden well enough. :V



I'd rather not hide it. It'd be a brave, stupid, or ridiculously horny person to open that. They cant blame me for stumbling on it, I warned them.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 10, 2012)

I was embarrassed for the people over at TLC who made a "My Strange Addiction" with furries.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I was embarrassed for the people over at TLC who made a "My Strange Addiction" with furries.



Haha you mean that one chick that is obsessed with wearing her fursuit ALL the fucking time?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Haha you mean that one chick that is obsessed with wearing her fursuit ALL the fucking time?



Yeah that was a bit...yeah...OH THAT REMINDS ME.  I talked with her and, if I'm thinking of the right show, her mom was crying on it, right?  They told her mom TO FAKE CRYING!  Her mom is actually 100% ok with her daughter being a furry.  See?  All they care about is fuckin drama on tv lol..

Edit: Watching it now to see if I'm right.
Edit edit:  Yeah, that's the one.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaLEX2gNYiA  at 7 minutes 25 seconds.  And also, she said they did it for the money, $5,000.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 10, 2012)

Dude, you should be embarrassed about your fandom.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I was embarrassed for the people over at TLC who made a "My Strange Addiction" with furries.


 Lol, that's the way my mother found out about furries. And now she hates them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Yeah that was a bit...yeah...OH THAT REMINDS ME.  I talked with her and, if I'm thinking of the right show, her mom was crying on it, right?  They told her mom TO FAKE CRYING!  Her mom is actually 100% ok with her daughter being a furry.  See?  All they care about is fuckin drama on tv lol..
> 
> Edit: Watching it now to see if I'm right.
> Edit edit:  Yeah, that's the one.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaLEX2gNYiA  at 7 minutes 25 seconds.  And also, she said they did it for the money, $5,000.



I love wearing my suit, as much as possible but only when I'm at cons and other special events.    

$5000 huh?
Money talks.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 10, 2012)

It's so stupid. She isn't ADDICTED. It isn't like she'd have withdrawal symptoms if she couldn't wear it. Other people on that show eat dryer sheets and drink bleach. All this girl wants to do is wear a costume. It doesn't harm her or anyone else. I don't get why they think being a furry is an addiction. 
Another thing I didn't agree with on the show was when they said she "currently" doesn't use the fursuit for sexual activity. Like all furries are destined to at some point develop a crazy fetish for fur.
Smh.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 10, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> It's so stupid. She isn't ADDICTED. It isn't like she'd have withdrawal symptoms if she couldn't wear it. Other people on that show eat dryer sheets and drink bleach. All this girl wants to do is wear a costume. It doesn't harm her or anyone else. I don't get why they think being a furry is an addiction.
> Another thing I didn't agree with on the show was when they said she "currently" doesn't use the fursuit for sexual activity. Like all furries are destined to at some point develop a crazy fetish for fur.
> Smh.



Her family got 5 grand, that's why she ultimately did it.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I am extremely embarassed at how sexual many of them are; in fact i'm actually kinda scared. I'm especially scared whenever I go into the Black Market subforum and see people talking about sexual situations and giant sexual organs and sick fetishes like it's no big deal. For those artists that get commissions for that, I don't think it's worth the money they get from it.
> 
> But I can handle myself. I came here to set an example and i'm not gonna let these major setbacks stop me. My power of ignorance is infinite. Be ignorant of those things, OP, and you will find salvation in this place.



Its this reason I refuse to do any fetish art. Like yanno, the giant dongs and whatnot. I like correct anatomy. :<

(I think TF is kind of cool, but I don't sexualize it.)


----------



## Traven V (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the free thinking, it's not really hurting anyone. You only live once right (hopefully XD, eh I dunno) I think furries can be some of the realist people on the Earth, truly expressing oneself and isn't that the heart of art after all? I'm pretty shy but I do have respect for the fandom, I know I'm weird I guess. I don't know what else to say (yeah I do ) it's pretty awesome, I'll stop here.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

Traven V said:


> I love the free thinking, it's not really hurting anyone. You only live once right (hopefully XD, eh I dunno) I think furries can be some of the realist people on the Earth, truly expressing oneself and isn't that the heart of art after all? I'm pretty shy but I do have respect for the fandom, I know I'm weird I guess. I don't know what else to say (yeah I do ) it's pretty awesome, I'll stop here.




No man, I totally agree; as long as its not objectively bad or harmful to others (in which case I don't think the majority of furry oddities are).  I think its admirable when someone pursues what they enjoy when they are well aware of the disapproval it will bring; they truly don't give a damn, which is a great philosophy in my book (although probably not practical...)


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 11, 2012)

All these reality shows, people do it for the $$.  Most are out of work Extras looking for a buck and 15 mins of fame.   Bachelor type shows gotta be the worst collection of extras looking for a buck anywhere


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 11, 2012)

Furries can be a pretty strange bunch. However, the vast majority of them keep it pretty well contained and don't cause any harm. It's the few that don't that ought to cause embarrassment. Otherkin are the ones to worry about, really.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2012)

Not really, because I don't hang around furries enough to be embarrassed. And I've come to realize all fandoms have their fair share of terrible people. 



RetroOctane said:


> tutorials on how to insert living worms into your penis


...what??????


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 11, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> It's so stupid. She isn't ADDICTED. It isn't like she'd have withdrawal symptoms if she couldn't wear it. Other people on that show eat dryer sheets and drink bleach. All this girl wants to do is wear a costume. It doesn't harm her or anyone else. I don't get why they think being a furry is an addiction.
> Another thing I didn't agree with on the show was when they said she "currently" doesn't use the fursuit for sexual activity. Like all furries are destined to at some point develop a crazy fetish for fur.
> Smh.



It makes me wonder how the hell she keeps a job.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 11, 2012)

Well they said in the video that she doesn't keep a job, but she still goes to school, so she isn't a total bum.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 11, 2012)

Willow said:


> Not really, because I don't hang around furries enough to be embarrassed. And I've come to realize all fandoms have their fair share of terrible people.


Exactly. Oddballs are everywhere.

Me, I don't know. I tend to be fine with it more than I am embarrased. I guess. *Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯*
 There's a fair share of inspiring furs out there, too.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 11, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> like tutorials on how to insert living worms into your penis


If you could provide a source for me via private messaging, that would be incredible.

Because I honestly think you're just bullshitting us.



Willow said:


> And I've come to realize all fandoms have their fair share of terrible people.


Anything that could be classified as a "fandom" is automatically terrible.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 11, 2012)

Ley said:


> (I think TF is kind of cool, but I don't sexualize it.)



Same here.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Jun 11, 2012)

We are strange, amazing, unique, weird, creepy, friendly, open, super people.

So Stramaziquereependopes is what this fandom is made up of.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Embarrassed? Not really. Amused? Definitely. Furries are a wonderful source of entertainment.



Couldn't agree more. My stupidity probably adds to the entertainment.


----------



## DarkFireLightRain (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm the kind of person who's open about everything I am and do. It doesn't bother me much whether people judge me or not. My fiance, however, is so secretive about it he won't even put on a pair of ears for me. I've told him I love his fursona but he still seems to feel ashamed for some reason.


----------



## MythRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Only when I see the "documentaries" about furries.



No shit. So far, every single one of them that I've seen _define_ furries as being automatic members of the yiff-suit crowd and other, non-suited furries seems to be portrayed as just being "people who can't afford a fuck-suit yet". Dafuq, norms?! Seriously! It'd be like furries defining all "normal" people as being automatic members of the percentage that like hardcore S&M dungeons and saying the light/vanilla crowd are just people who don't have the money for their gimp suit yet.
I hate that we're so stereotyped that I can't talk about wanting a fursuit without most people going "Ugh, you want to fuck in a cartoon costume?" >.=.<;;; Ugh, no, no I don't. I just want to be able to walk around as my 'sona sometimes. It's called "having fun", people.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 11, 2012)

Find furry friends.
Learn which ones who aren't completely batshit insane.
Profit, forget the rest?

Worked well for me.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Embarrassed? Not really. Amused? Definitely. Furries are a wonderful source of entertainment.



Very much this


----------



## Lavi (Jun 12, 2012)

Considering that my first furry encounter was early high school, and the furs in question openly discussed beastiality, wolf-rape, and diaper fetishes, among other things.... not to mention the fact that they smelled like a manure-filled barn and were very grabby towards both sexes, randomly and without consent.So I guess you can't blame me for still having a few deep-rooted prejudices.
Would I ever consider myself a furry? I may have to say no on this. I have no desire to be lumped in with the bad eggs.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jun 12, 2012)

Embarracced, no. Dissapointed, yes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2012)

> Considering that my first furry encounter was early high school, and the furs in question openly discussed beastiality, wolf-rape, and diaper fetishes, among other things.... not to mention the fact that they smelled like a manure-filled barn and were very grabby towards both sexes, randomly and without consent.So I guess you can't blame me for still having a few deep-rooted prejudices.
> Would I ever consider myself a furry? I may have to say no on this. I have no desire to be lumped in with the bad eggs.



Then why are you posting here?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 12, 2012)

Lavi said:


> Considering that my first furry encounter was early high school, and the furs in question openly discussed beastiality, wolf-rape, and diaper fetishes, among other things.... not to mention the fact that they smelled like a manure-filled barn and were very grabby towards both sexes, randomly and without consent.So I guess you can't blame me for still having a few deep-rooted prejudices.
> Would I ever consider myself a furry? I may have to say no on this. I have no desire to be lumped in with the bad eggs.



By this logic you should probably stop calling yourself human altogether. Wouldn't want to be 'lumped in with the bad eggs'. :S


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

I know I'm gonna get heat for this, but now I'm curious to see this CSI episode everyone talks about. Should I be glad I haven't?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I know I'm gonna get heat for this, but now I'm curious to see this CSI episode everyone talks about. Should I be glad I haven't?



It's so bad it's almost hilarious.  Almost.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

Synopsis, my good sir. :3


----------



## kytris (Jun 12, 2012)

depends i've seen furs do some pretty icky and hazardous things at fur meets before, the extent does vary though.


----------



## Lavi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ironically enough, I'm a fursuit maker. I enjoy the costume aspect of the fandom, and I like animals. I can find people here with similar interests. Just because I don't consider myself a furry doesn't mean I'm not allowed to interact with people whodo. I'm just cautions of my choice of friends associated with the fandom.As for being human? Not really a valid comparison. Being born human isn't something I can choose to be apart of, and I can't disassociate myself with that. 
To each their own. Relax.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I know I'm gonna get heat for this, but now I'm curious to see this CSI episode everyone talks about. Should I be glad I haven't?



Its your typical over the top fursuiters but its not the worst. I would definetly consider that Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode worse.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 13, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Its your typical over the top fursuiters but its not the worst. I would definetly consider that Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode worse.


I have to disagree, as ATHF was just playing it for laughs. CSI tried to be as serious as possible.

I used to be embarrassed but now I just don't care, as I realized that others have done the same.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 13, 2012)

It's a well known fact that furries are the biggest haters of furries.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 13, 2012)

The fandom is so small in Australia, never met another furry irl. :S


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly, I think the main thing about the furry fandom is that it's extremely broad. That in itself will inevitably open it up to loud and stupid people making themselves prominent. By some sort of quirk, they've also gotten publicity that indicates it's more sexual and FAR more strange than it actually is, while simultaneously having developed a subculture that encourages people to, in some ways, be rather less inhibited than they might in others- And, part of that I believe, is a large focus on art and media through which fantasies can be channeled.

...At the same time, there is something about it that tends to by itself attract many of those who don't quite fit in. The thing about anthropomorphic animals is that they're close to human, but not quite- So perhaps it resonates with those who feel different. Those who operate on ideas and the abstract rather than the concrete, and those who don't even have the desire to understand, and seek an escape from thought... Much like the internet as a whole does, but to a greater degree, even if still not universal.

...Anyway. I lost track of the original point in my musings.

I don't find the fandom particularly embarrassing, truthfully. One might as well find the internet itself embarrassing- It has the same variations, and the same extremes, for many of the same reasons.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> By this logic you should probably stop calling yourself human altogether. Wouldn't want to be 'lumped in with the bad eggs'. :S


Being a furry is a choice. Being a human is not.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 13, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Being a furry is a choice. Being a human is not.



Maybe it was a bad analogy. I don't know another group that person associates themselves with but the argument still stands. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Its your typical over the top fursuiters but its not the worst. I would definetly consider that Aqua Teen Hunger Force episode worse.



Oh well that's Aqua Teen! Of course that'd be worse! XD


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 13, 2012)

Blegh. In all honesty, I don't think i'll survive in this fandom. Maybe this was a bad idea...


----------



## Chyro (Jun 13, 2012)

Hm.. I don't see any point in being embarassed for what others do.
Being amused is more likely, if its some really weird stuff. (or being creeped out in some cases)

If 'they' enjoy it, let them do it. Go on with your own live, your own likes and dislikes.
As long as no harm is caused (if there is then theres a point in stepping up and interfering. If it harmed uninvolved humans or worse, animals :V)

I don't blame them for showing their 'weirdness'. It always opens the possibility of finding other likeminded ones. 
At the same time they take the risk of being laughed at for their unusual likes.


----------



## EightySix (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm gonna nod my head here a bit and say "A little, yeah". As well as with many others on this thread, I definitely get my laughs as well... There are more than a handful out there who stave me off of qualifying myself as a genuine furry.

But y'know, it seems to be the same with just about anything really... I'm a fan of a lot of stuff, a LOT of stuff, alternative to "Normal". I can say from my experience, there are folks in every walk of life that make you just shake your head and sigh (or laugh, as the case may be).

You just can't get rid of them, and unfortunately, its not specific to a few things. There are fuk-tards in everything.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Jun 13, 2012)

I am somewhat embarrassed, but for the most part I try to ignore the utter idiots in the fandom; most fall into sorts of people I can't stand anyway, so it makes it easier.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not really embarrassed, just mentally scarred.


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> So am I alone here, or does anyone else find their hand frequently on their face when browsing furry websites?


That's called an Internet Filter, Retro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> That's called an Internet Filter, Retro.



That wont filter out the retards.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That wont filter out the retards.



*smirks*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That wont filter out the retards.


Think if Google could come up with that. Retard Filter for Chrome.

They could sell it for $200 a pop and would make enough money to finally convert to Skynet.


----------



## RetroOctane (Jun 17, 2012)

Willow said:


> Not really, because I don't hang around furries enough to be embarrassed. And I've come to realize all fandoms have their fair share of terrible people.
> 
> 
> ...what??????



I would link you to the ariginal tutorial, but I don't know where it is (or if it even still exists), but here's a video about it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbELALc2UU


----------



## RetroOctane (Jun 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> If you could provide a source for me via private messaging, that would be incredible.
> 
> Because I honestly think you're just bullshitting us.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbELALc2UU  Not sure where the original is, or if it still exists.


----------



## ZerX (Jun 17, 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha internet people are so awesome
my message to the person who posted this http://rationalwiki.org/w/images/6/6f/Kill_it_with_Scorpio.gif


----------



## Zazi (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not really embarrassed by this community... I've been on the internet since I was really young (talking seven and eight years old), once you get that feeling that you've seen EVERYTHING, you stop being embarrassed and start being amused by it. Not even categorized "shock sites" bother me anymore.

I go on FA and other furry sites in public, I feel like there are much weirder things I could be into, and I don't go looking for all that hardcore fursuit porn XD
There have been times people have stopped behind me and pointed out some of the more... Interesting pictures on my screen as I browse, but I just laugh it off. All fandoms have their dark sides, I'm sure. I guess you just have to look past the weird crap that gets all the media attention and love the furry fandom regardless


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

furries and every other group/fandom have done weird shit in the past, so I wouldn't really worry about it, it's just really funny to watch it happen.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 18, 2012)

To be honest, I'm usually more embarassed by the knee-jerk reactions of "OMG IM ASHAMED TO BE ASSOCIATED WITH YOU" than I am by what prompted such a response. When it comes to publicity, I get the feeling that this group would somehow spin the President of the United States attending AC in a fursuit into a negative.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 18, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> So am I alone here, or does anyone else find their hand frequently on their face when browsing furry websites? Maybe it's just me, but the hypocrisy and, shall we say, less than quality "art" (and I use that word loosely), and general weird stuff, *like tutorials on how to insert living worms into your penis*, make me wonder why so many furries don't understand why we get trolled so much.


WHOA WHOA WHOA.

WHAT!?!

I was about to chime in that I'm more amused at the dumbasses than anything, but now I can't help but feel filthy.


----------



## MegaRBLX (Jun 18, 2012)

If it's about porn, I would be embarrassed. But otherwise, I'm okay with being part of this fandom.


----------



## badlands (Jun 18, 2012)

Neuron said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> 
> WHAT!?!
> 
> I was about to chime in that I'm more amused at the dumbasses than anything, but now I can't help but feel filthy.



theres got to be something very, very wrong in that mans mind.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a picture of this
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8199365/
As a background, both laptop and phone. You should hear what people said.


----------



## Akelu (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone here.  Amused, but not embarrassed.  The first things I saw of this fandom were the negative ones.  That led me to look into it further and find this site and FA. (I knew the whole fandom couldn't be filled with people that yiffed.)  I stayed because the art is awesome, and I've always, in some way or another, related myself to a wolf.  

I pretty much see it like this.  If you go drinking with your friends and one of them is smashed and acting stupid as hell, are you embarrassed?  Some are; some aren't.  I'm not because I'm not the one acting stupid, they are.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 19, 2012)

Honestly, you guys are all wimps. There's fandoms that genuinely embarass humanity as a whole. The furry fandom only marginally does that (but boy, does it come close)


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 19, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> There's fandoms that genuinely embarass humanity as a whole.



Like...?


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 19, 2012)

Like the animu guys.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 19, 2012)

I am embarrassed by self-righteous open deviants that can't handle normal furries' sensibilities, and actually praise the thugboxes that are SoFurry and InkBunny.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 19, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> Like the animu guys.



Ah yes, those guys.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 19, 2012)

The only time I've ever been extremely embarrassed was when I went to furfright back in 09? Of course my mom went with me as I was only 14 but anyways he was wearing a crotchet fursuit......that looked like a onsie for 3 year olds. That and in the dealers den there was one table that basically took all their porn and just placed sticky notes over the crotch.  Other wise this fandom just amuses me and keeps me pretty entertained


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

The thing that bothers me about the fandom is apathy. I remember being in a furyâ€™s house where the sink and counters were filled with unwashed dishes. There were filled trash bags piled down the hallway. The carpet had lots of fuzz, kitty litter, and small twigs imbedded in it. Hair covered the bathroom counter.

Everyone was fat.

I feel ashamed when Iâ€™m with furries and they have to take a little breather after walking far. I hate the bragging too. Oh! The constant Iâ€¦Iâ€¦Iâ€¦ Made up stories, lying, stretching the truth. All talk and no grit.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 19, 2012)

Cressie said:


> The thing that bothers me about the fandom is apathy. I remember being in a furyâ€™s house where the sink and counter were filled with unwashed dishes. There were filled trash bags piled down the hall way. The carpet had lots of fuzz, kitty litter, and small twigs imbedded in it. Hair covered the bathroom counter.
> 
> Everyone was fat.
> 
> I feel ashamed when Iâ€™m with furries and they have to take a little breather after walking far. I hate the bragging too. Oh! The constant Iâ€¦Iâ€¦Iâ€¦ Made up stories, lying, stretching the truth. All talk and no grit.



This doesn't sound like a Furry-exclusive problem to me.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

You're right it's not furry-exclusive to be apatheic and arguments about heath are so old they're shot in black and white.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 19, 2012)

Not all furries embarrass me. Some are good role models. Hell, I wouldn't mind meeting them in person--they seem like pretty cool people. Granted, these furries are typically older and wiser, and they decide work for a living instead of being slackers...of course not all older furries are good role models either. Some, who shall remain unnamed, are directly responsible with how the fandom has turned out to the public eye.

Many of the younger furries seem to be of the stereotypical deviantart scenekid crowd, complete with a suspect taste in art design and a victim complex. And then there's the lifestylers, who continue the work of the individual who I would not name. They, uh, tend to talk a little too much about their "special art," when it's best to keep sensual, private things, well private.

As for health apathy, it isn't a furry exclusive thing, but it does seem to be a feature of the socially inept. It's these kind of people who are the most embarrassing. Sure, some people get a little too excited about their perversions, but at least some of them take care of their bodies. The smelly people who live in self-induced squalor...they're miserable people. And they wonder why people won't associate with them.

EDIT: the furries who claim to be living paycheck to paycheck but still commission loads of art and the occasional fursuit? They're just as bad as the health-apathetic. Stupidity is one of the few things that offends me.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

Uh yea. Inability to budget is such a turn-off.


----------



## Bateleur (Jun 19, 2012)

It's a love/hate relationship with this fandom. I love drawing talking animals and stuff, but jesus fuck could I do without all the nonsense.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

Bateleur said:


> It's a love/hate relationship with this fandom. I love drawing talking animals and stuff, but jesus fuck could I do without all the nonsense.



GOD, yes! I love talking about animals and art and people and places. But when you're talking to someone who only has "furry" as the only constructive thing in their life, it's such a downer. I draw adult art. I see that as a "negative." To feel okay about myself, I balance it out with lots of "positives." I jog, stay thin, do pull-ups, keep my car and apartment clean, heat healthy food, stay away from soda... things like that.

Also...this is cool! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2764708/


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 19, 2012)

Cressie said:


> ...
> Also...this is cool! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2764708/


Might as well show my favorite one too. Not Desktop form, Desktop form. Both links are semi-NSFW to semi-SFW


----------



## Onnes (Jun 19, 2012)

I've accepted that I'll find myself embarrassed most of the time when I choose to associate with any sort of grouping of people. Some are worse than others, but if I narrow it down to age then the distinction largely vanishes.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jul 2, 2012)

Not as embarrassed as I am for the human race on the other end. 
That aside, I try to give everyone a chance before I deem things out of hand.  Furries are the crazies of fun gestures and good laughs.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 3, 2012)

I am actually embarrassed by all nerdy and geeky people. But alas it seems I am one too. So thus I am an embarrassment. to myself.


----------

